# What qualifications do you need to become a dog handler?



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

This question is purely out of interest, I asked on yahoo answers yesterday and got my head absolutely ripped off 
about how I'd never be able to touch such an expensive dog  and I should join the army and then become a dog handler or forget it etc etc ut:

It is genuinely a question that was all.

thanks


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

What do you mean by dog handler?


----------



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry lol! see it was a very general question, i mean a customs dog handler that sort of thing, sorry didn't make myself clear at all


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Have you been onto the customs website? Details of recruitment will be on there.


----------



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll have a good look on there, the site was a bit slow yesterday


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Hope you find the iformation you want - sorry I can't help, but good luck


----------



## K9fan (May 29, 2009)

Hello

I am a dog handler for Customs although we are now the UK Border Agency.

We very very rarely recruit for dog handlers outside of the department so you would therefore need to get into the deparment and work towards a dog handler post.

UK Border Agency | Home Page

This is the web site, although I can't see a recruitment section. You could contact them to ask what qualifications you require but I would think they will vary depending on the job.

Also where abouts in the country (town not full addy!) are you? I can tell you if you are near a dog section or a UKBA office.

I started as a Kennel Assistant and worked my way up to my job, in all it took me 6 years to get there.


----------



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

K9fan said:


> Hello
> 
> I am a dog handler for Customs although we are now the UK Border Agency.
> 
> ...


I'm in Camberley,Surrey. Thank you for replying I was just really interested.
Well done in working towards your job,6 years is a long time you must love it.
Thank you again


----------



## K9fan (May 29, 2009)

You have Heathrow on your doorstep! Keep an eye in local papers for any jobs in the UKBA. They aren't advertised weekly or anything but now and then some may pop up.

One thing that is a must is a driving licence.

Good luck.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Think I might apply then.


----------



## K9fan (May 29, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Think I might apply then.


    :001_tt2:


----------



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

K9fan said:


> You have Heathrow on your doorstep! Keep an eye in local papers for any jobs in the UKBA. They aren't advertised weekly or anything but now and then some may pop up.
> 
> One thing that is a must is a driving licence.
> 
> Good luck.


Yep, Clean driving licence, didn't even think about Heathrow  I wouldn't mind but I lived on the flight path for yonks! 

thank you for all you help


----------



## K9fan (May 29, 2009)

Frin13 said:


> Yep, Clean driving licence, didn't even think about Heathrow  I wouldn't mind but I lived on the flight path for yonks!
> 
> thank you for all you help


You're welcome, best of luck - tis a fab job so worth the effort to get into!


----------

